# Tri State Race 8 Results



## Rick Carter (Dec 2, 2008)

Fellas, Fellas, Fellas,

Once again, another knock-down drag out at Raiders Raceway and without a doubt, I wanted to say thanks again to everyone for coming thru and having a good time for the last race here for the season. 

It's always a good thing when cats like to come out and play at your place. Wayne, thanks again for looking out dog. It's much appreciated to say the least. 

A huge shout-out goes to my boy Dave Craddock for flying in to come box with the boys from Tri State and for getting the win in the Brass Class. 

The Bonded race was definitely one for the record books and although the fat lady was singing for Victor for 1st, the battle for 2nd was on and poppin between Dave, Mustard and TK. 

It was definitely up for grabs between the 3 of them. Watching Dave and Mus slugg it out took me back to the Hagler vs Hearns fight with 3 rounds of non-stop action, only this time, it went to the score cards and Mustard won by sections. Now that's how you get it in!

Congratulations to all of the winners: Dave (Brass), Mustard (SS) and VFB (Bonded). Good run Mus in both races and helmets up for your 1st win on the home turf of the Silver and Black.

Tony, thanks for letting me run again. 

Pete, I'm going to schedule a race just after I reseed my lawn in September. Show up early again so that you can make it rain like you did on Saturday -LOL!

Benny and Team Segreto, I'm glad that you were able to make it out and Jim, I'm proud of how your boys raced. Just think what level they would be on if they ran with us more often. Feel free to roll thru with them anytime. 

Tom Gray, sorry that your hired gun had to be transported to the Tailor Shop. The Hospital couldn't service him because they didn't have enough thread to close up the numerous shark bites! 

Oh, thanks to everyone that raced in the bonded class and agreed to donate the entry fee back to the house. That was unexpected but it definitely goes a very long way in my book of grattitude. Yall know that I don't do any of this for a return and it's hard for me to except things from others because I'm more of the giving kind but it makes me content to know that you all felt strong enough as a unit to look me out!


As far as the results go, both Super Jet and Superstock were a 5 minute RR. Bonded was a 3 minute qualifying, 3 minute A and B Semi and a 5 minute Main. 

Also, I don't know everyones manufacturer for all of the races but do know who typically runs what chassis. I won't list them since I don't know for certain who ran what to keep it fair but cats can chime in to note them if they like.


Brass Results:

1. Dave Crash Craddock - 151
2. John O'Brien - 145
3. Tony Mickles - 144
4. Pete Barclay - 141
5. Mustard - 140
6. Wayne Wallace - 138
7. Rick Carter - 136
8. Jerome - 130
9. Tk - 130
10. Benny Leyro - 128
11. Jim Segreto, Sr. - 118
12. Jr. Fischer - 118
13. Jimmy, Jr. - 114
14. Michael Segreto - 108
15. Kevvy Kev - 106



Superstock Results:


1. Mustard - 226 
2. VFB -  224 
3. Wayne Wallace - 219
4. Rick Carter - 218
5. Dave Crash Craddock - 218
6. Tonly Mickles - 213
7. Pete Barclay - 209
8. Nick Page - 206
9. Kevin Williams - 201
10. TK - 199
11. John O'Brien - 199
12. Jerome - 198
13. Harvey - 181
14. Jimmy, Jr. - 179
15. Jim, Sr. - 177 
16. Jr. Fischer - 177 
17. Benny Leyro - 174
18. Michael Segreto - 165


Compression Molded Qualifying:

1. VFB -169
2. Mustard -166
3. Dave Craddock -165
4. John O'Brien -162
5. Pete Barclay -161
6. TK -156
7. Kevin Williams -156
8. Tony Mickles -150
9. Rick Carter -147
10. Jerome -143
11. Benny Leyro -139
12. Harvey Goodwin -127



B Semi Results:

1. Mustard -171
2. TK -163
3. John O'Brien -162
4. Rick Carter -159



A Semi Results:

1. VFB - 177
2. Dave Crash Craddock - 170
3. Kevin Williams -155
4. Pete Barclay -149


Main Results:

1. VFB -301
2. Mustard -281
3. Dave Crash Craddock -281
4. TK -279


----------

